# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Μια βοήθεια για να δώσω ίντερνετ σε σπίτι σε απόσταση 25μ

## z104

Παιδιά γειά σας. Θέλω τα φώτα σας. 
Θέλω να δώσω το ιντερνέτ μου, απο τον 2ο όροφο του σπιτιού μου, σε λάπτοπ που βρίσκονται σε κάθε όροφο 2όροφης κατοικίας. Το σπίτι μου έχει απόσταση 25 μέτρων περίπου, με ΚΑΘΑΡΗ οπτική επαφή, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΟ. Μόνο που βλέπει στην κοινόχρηστη σκάλα της 2όροφης κατοικίας. Σε αυτή τη σκάλα, μπορώ να περάσω εύκολα καλώδιο ethernet, εάν χρειαστεί. Τα λάπτοπ όμως θα συνδέονται ασύρματα στο ίντερνετ. 
Πείτε μου μια όσο πιο οικονομική λύση, πλην όμως 100% αξιόπιστη. Ευχαριστώ.
(εάν δεν έχω βάλει σωστά το θέμα στο forum, ας το μετακινήσει ένας mod)

----------


## sweet dreams

25 μέτρα είναι πολύ λίγα, τι είναι ανάμεσα στις δύο οικοδομές;; δεν μπορεί να πάει καλώδιο από ταράτσα σε ταράτσα;;

Έχεις VDSL;; τι ταχύτητα έχεις;;

----------


## z104

> 25 μέτρα είναι πολύ λίγα, τι είναι ανάμεσα στις δύο οικοδομές;; δεν μπορεί να πάει καλώδιο από ταράτσα σε ταράτσα;;
> 
> Έχεις VDSL;; τι ταχύτητα έχεις;;


ADSL 18αρα. Όχι δεν μπορώ να πετάξω καλώδιο, γιατί μεσολαβούν άλλες κατοικίες + ο δρόμος..

----------


## sweet dreams

Θα φτάνει η 18αρα για όλους;; σκέφτεσαι να εφαρμόσεις κάποιο bandwidth control ή θα τους δίνεις έτσι την γραμμή;; επίσης είναι τρεις και όχι ένας, μπορεί να τραβάει όλο το bandwidth ο ένας και να μην μένει για τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## z104

Κοίτα τους ξέρω καλά όλους. Απλό σερφάρισμα κάνουν. Τίποτα άλλο. Εάν δω τα σκούρα, μόλις έβαλε κουτί η βόνταφον κάτω απο το σπίτι μου...  :One thumb up:

----------


## sweet dreams

Το απλό σερφάρισμα μπορεί να είναι να δεις και ένα βίντεο HD από το YouTube, δεν τρώνε απαραίτητα τα Torrent μόνο bandwidth, βλέποντας και κάνεις.

Μπορείς για αρχή να βάλεις μια κεραία από την δική σου πλευρά και να τσεκάρεις τι γίνεται από την άλλη, αν δεν υπάρχει ικανοποιητικό σήμα θα πρέπει να βάλεις μια ίδια και από την άλλη και να δώσεις μέσα στο κτίριο σε ένα Αccess point.

----------


## z104

> Το απλό σερφάρισμα μπορεί να είναι να δεις και ένα βίντεο HD από το YouTube, δεν τρώνε απαραίτητα τα Torrent μόνο bandwidth, βλέποντας και κάνεις.
> 
> Μπορείς για αρχή να βάλεις μια κεραία από την δική σου πλευρά και να τσεκάρεις τι γίνεται από την άλλη, αν δεν υπάρχει ικανοποιητικό σήμα θα πρέπει να βάλεις μια ίδια και από την άλλη και να δώσεις μέσα στο κτίριο σε ένα Αccess point.


Και αυτή τη κεραία να βάλω, μέσα στα σπίτια δεν θα έχω καλό σήμα. Πρέπει μέσα στη σκάλα να βάλω έναν ''δέκτη'' με μια καλή κεραία και μετά αυτός να τα μοιράζει σε access points στους ορόφους..

----------


## sweet dreams

Μια ίδια κεραία στην ταράτσα για να κάνεις Link, τότε μόνο θα έχεις σωστή επικοινωνία χωρίς τοίχους, κ.λ.π. ενδιάμεσα.
Από την κεραία κάνεις δοκιμή με ένα Αccess point στον μεσαίο όροφο, δεν φτάνει το σήμα και στους τρεις;; ένα Αccess point μέσα σε κάθε διαμέρισμα.

----------


## z104

> Μια ίδια κεραία στην ταράτσα για να κάνεις Link, τότε μόνο θα έχεις σωστή επικοινωνία χωρίς τοίχους, κ.λ.π. ενδιάμεσα.
> Από την κεραία κάνεις δοκιμή με ένα Αccess point στον μεσαίο όροφο, δεν φτάνει το σήμα και στους τρεις;; ένα Αccess point μέσα σε κάθε διαμέρισμα.


Αυτή τη κεραία την συνδέω με κάποιο ασύρματο access point?

----------


## sweet dreams

Aπό την κεραία θα κατεβάσεις ένα καλώδιο και θα δώσεις στο access point, δεν ξέρω τι απαιτήσεις υπάρχουν αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις  access point αν σε βολεύει και ένα modem/router που σου έχει ξεμείνει από κάποιον πάροχο με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## z104

> Aπό την κεραία θα κατεβάσεις ένα καλώδιο και θα δώσεις στο access point, δεν ξέρω τι απαιτήσεις υπάρχουν αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις  access point αν σε βολεύει και ένα modem/router που σου έχει ξεμείνει από κάποιον πάροχο με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις.


Καταρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσω που ασχολείσαι με την αφεντομουτσουνάρα μου. Εννοείται ότι, ότι παλιό ρούτερ έχω θα το κάνω access point. Γνωρίζω τον τρόπο. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι τι σόι κεραίες θα χρειαστώ και τι ασύρματο access point να αγοράσω, στο οποίο θα συνδέσω την κεραία-δέκτη. Απο αυτό θα πετάξω ethernet καλώδια σε κάθε όροφο και θα τα συνδέσω στα access points..

----------


## sweet dreams

Στο post #6 σου έχω Link, πάτησε πάνω στο "μια κεραία", το Link είναι παράδειγμα, υπάρχουν και άλλες μάρκες, τιμές, κ.λ.π., σου έχω βάλει κεραία στα 2.4GHz γιατί πίστευα ότι θα κάνεις δοκιμή με απευθείας σύνδεση στα Laptops, αν υπάρχουν πολλά ασύρματα δίκτυα στην περιοχή και πολλές παρεμβολές από αυτή την συχνότητα μπορείς να πας σε ίδια κεραία αλλά στα  5.0GHz.

Αν θέλεις να βάλεις 3 access points θα πρέπει να βάλεις και ένα switch ώστε να καταλήξεις εκεί το καλώδιο από την κεραία και μετά από το switch να δώσεις στα access points.

- - - Updated - - -

Aν θέλεις να γλυτώσεις τα λεφτά για το Switch και έχεις περίσσευμα modem/router, τότε χρησιμοποίησε αυτό για Switch αφού με τις υπόλοιπες ρυθμίσεις που θα του κάνεις του κλείσεις και το WI-FI.

----------

